# Sears C459-52381 will not stay running



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi all!! I have a Sears snowthrower model C459-52381 with a 3hp tecumseh 1628 3202 engine that I was told is an AH600 that will not stay running longer than about 3sec. Now I've taken the carb out and soaked it in Permatex dip carb cleaner (expensive stuff), put a new needle valve, seat and welch plug in it. Delivery of fuel from the tank...Good, float adjusted and moving freely....Good, air vane governor moving freely and connected.... Good, spark... good. It always starts in 1 or 2 pulls then dies in a couple of seconds. I've tried adjusting the float both ways (started with 11/64 drill bit)with no success. All passage ways in the carb seem free and clear. This carb is non-adjustable with no throttle control (fixed speed). What else should I check and how to. I have run out of ideas with this thing  . Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## offgrid (Dec 24, 2005)

You cleaned it good but did you ait blow all passages. This sounds like a automagic carb. Other than that you need to ask Hank. Good Luck


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it will start we know that it most likely is a fueling problem. Did you replace the gaskets? Are you sue you have the carb mount gasket on correctly? Not sure of what carb model you have but the main needle adjustment may be the center screw that holds on the float bowl... might loosen that a bit and see if that helps. Did you happen to pull and check the fuel lines and fuel filter? How about cleaning out the fuel tank?

Here is a document to help ID the motor
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

hankster said:


> Since it will start we know that it most likely is a fueling problem. Did you replace the gaskets? Are you sue you have the carb mount gasket on correctly? Not sure of what carb model you have but the main needle adjustment may be the center screw that holds on the float bowl... might loosen that a bit and see if that helps. Did you happen to pull and check the fuel lines and fuel filter? How about cleaning out the fuel tank?
> 
> Here is a document to help ID the motor
> http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


Hi Hank! yeah, I have done all that. The main adjustment is the center screw that holds the bowl on. There are no other adjustments other than the bowl height. I will take the carb off again tonight and give it a good blast of compressed air and dip it in cleaner again. While it's off I will get the number off of it and post again. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

abilyk said:


> Hi Hank! yeah, I have done all that. The main adjustment is the center screw that holds the bowl on. There are no other adjustments other than the bowl height. I will take the carb off again tonight and give it a good blast of compressed air and dip it in cleaner again. While it's off I will get the number off of it and post again. Thanks for all the suggestions.


The number on carb is "1006 G30". Is that the part#?


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

OK... I can keep it running by holding the choke plate fully closed (without holding it stays open a bit). I don't see any other way to adjust this carb other than the float bowl and turning the choke plate to try to keep it closed. Which way should I adjust the float to compansate for it needing to be fully choked to run? If I rotate the choke plate CW or CCW will it stay more closed without holding it? I think the float bowl needs more fuel.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You would have to bend the float tab so the float is higher in the bowl before it closes the needle valve.


----------

